# STORMS! Great, even more now. grrr



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well it's hailing right now and there was a Tornado watch earlier, and a lowering too near Bethany's for my taste (FarmGirl18). Now we've got hail. I hate storms! I sure hope everyone else is okay too! ray:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: STORMS!*

ray: ray: ray: Hope things are ok for you


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: STORMS!*

Stay safe over there Crissa! We're just getting tons of wind, and a bit of rain, no hail or anything yet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: STORMS!*

Wow...you girls stay safe and if it does get too awfully bad make sure you take good cover! And check in as soon as possible please ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: STORMS!*

Thanks liz and Thanatos.

Bethany we only have pea sized hail, luckily. (knock on wood) I'm glad that the lowering didn't turn into a full out tornado though! (again knock on wood) I was worried because it looked pretty close to you.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: STORMS!*

It's been super windy here too! I just hope it rains some tomorrow - I really don't wanna have soccer practice outside!! lol But I certainly hope your storms stop!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: STORMS!*

It's not the rain I don't want, I just want the threat of tornadoes to go away! :shocked:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: STORMS!*

Yeah we could use some rain, it's super dry. However tornado's aren't so fun. Glad your hail isn't too bad Crissa!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: STORMS!*

I agree, tornado warnings and watches aren't fun at all!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: STORMS!*

I'm kind of used to all the tornado watches/warnings after living in OK for so many years...still can be scary though. We always keep a close eye on the radar and the news whenever we get bad weather, and thankfully we have a storm shelter that we've used many times.

Hows it been going with you Chelsey? Are all your babies doing well?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: STORMS!*

Hi Bethany, yea everything is good! I've just been really busy lately. All of the goats are doing really good, the babies are so much fun!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

And of course now we're fixing to get hit by a potential blizzard. I hate the cold! I already bedded down Lyric and Orion, probably going to put them together so that they can share body heat as well. (is that a good idea?) I'm also planning on hauling plenty of hot water up to them, if it will help. LOTS of hot chocolate this weekend for me!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey crissa sorry I didnt see this earlier. sorry about the blizzard coming  yah bed them together I am sure they will appreciate it.

:coffee2: hot chocolate is my friend (im addicted  )


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's alright. We're supposed to get 10-16" of snow. And I put Orion in with Lyric, and she thought I was INSANE she hated the idea (for now anyways) She wanted nothing to do with him. Poor guy. :slapfloor: We might lose power tonight and tomorrow. I sure hope Bethany's okay too. And anyone else who's getting hit by this stuff.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats nasy! I wont tell you what it is here then (but then again it was warm there when we had snow :scratch: crazy how this weather has been for all of us!)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa, I bet you are getting what just left here. (can you send it back? I love snow storms). I know people think I am totally crazy, but they are so beautiful. As long as everyone is safe inside. 

It is just those stupid people that think they can go into a 3-4 foot drift and make it out the other side. :doh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

crissa ....I pray you and everyone ...every animal stays safe.... ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> Crissa, I bet you are getting what just left here. (can you send it back? I love snow storms). I know people think I am totally crazy, but they are so beautiful. As long as everyone is safe inside.
> 
> It is just those stupid people that think they can go into a 3-4 foot drift and make it out the other side. :doh:


I think it is too. You can have it back! I don't want it! lol I like the snow, I just don't like the fact that it's a pain in the butt for me, since all of my animals are spread out at different places it can be quite hard.


----------

